# Asking for some Guidance... MSI GE63 Raider RGB 8RE (i7-8750H)



## slack3y (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey guys I'm very new to undervolting, had an attempt at it about a year ago but wasn't getting stable gaming sessions. I'm having a better time with it this time around thanks to Throttlestop / MSI Afterburner and some patience lol.

Anyway I have a basic undervolt with some decent temps and stability while gaming but I feel I can get even lower temps with some help and tweaking.

I slightly favor temperatures over performance.

Here are the screenshots of my settings:





Also, a bonus question:

From testing it seems my PL1 and PL2 values are locked so I am looking for a way to unlock them via advanced BIOS settings (being very cautious as is, mind you). So my question to you... Are these appropriate settings I've highlighted in the photo? If not what are these settings for? I cant find a good answer on that one...




TL;DR: Can I tweak my settings to get lower temps without too much performance loss and am I able to unlock PL1 / PL2 Power Limits?

Many thanks to whoever takes the time to read/examine this!


----------



## hipster_lenin (Feb 9, 2021)

I don't think there's any way to change the PL1/PL2 lock. I messed around with those same settings for weeks, and read posts that told me not to bother for months. I even unlocked my BIOS and dumped/flashed the modded one in there but still couldn't change the limits. If MSI locked it at 45W that's where it will stay.
We have very similar laptops, I just made a post on this see if anything in there helps!


----------



## slack3y (Feb 9, 2021)

hipster_lenin said:


> I don't think there's any way to change the PL1/PL2 lock. I messed around with those same settings for weeks, and read posts that told me not to bother for months. I even unlocked my BIOS and dumped/flashed the modded one in there but still couldn't change the limits. If MSI locked it at 45W that's where it will stay.
> We have very similar laptops, I just made a post on this see if anything in there helps!


Oof I hope theres a workaround or something.

But yeah I saw your post you had great results with your lappy! Its what kind of inspired me to post this thread


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

slack3y said:


> From testing it seems my PL1 and PL2 values are locked


What sort of testing did you do to come to this conclusion? The first thing I would try is increase the Turbo Boost Long Power Max value from 45W to 60W. You also need to check the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits options. After that, do some testing with Cinebench R20. Open up Limit Reasons. When PL1 or PL2 light up red, what does ThrottleStop report for power consumption? If it starts power limit throttling right at 45W then laptop is enforcing the 45W TDP limit and there is nothing you can do about it. If you can find this setting in the BIOS, you can try increasing it to 60W. If it is the EC enforcing the TDP limit, changing anything in the BIOS will not likely make any difference. 









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I prefer the Windows High Performance power plan, not Balanced. Your Speed Shift EPP setting of 64 will reduce the CPU speed when lightly loaded. You are basically creating your own Balanced power plan by doing this.

The core and cache offset voltages do not have to be set equally. Leave the cache at -125 mV. Many 8750H owners get their best results with the core set at -200 mV. Bump only the core in steps of -25 mV and watch for improved results in Cinebench R20 or improved temperatures.

Use ThrottleStop 9.2.9








						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## slack3y (Feb 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> What sort of testing did you do to come to this conclusion? The first thing I would try is increase the Turbo Boost Long Power Max value from 45W to 60W. You also need to check the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits options. After that, do some testing with Cinebench R20. Open up Limit Reasons. When PL1 or PL2 light up red, what does ThrottleStop report for power consumption? If it starts power limit throttling right at 45W then laptop is enforcing the 45W TDP limit and there is nothing you can do about it. If you can find this setting in the BIOS, you can try increasing it to 60W. If it is the EC enforcing the TDP limit, changing anything in the BIOS will not likely make any difference.


I actually followed those steps by referring to other similar posts you've made. When I was testing I set Turbo Boost Long Power Max to 60 and checked FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits I had to reset my settings a couple days ago and I didn't bother changing them from default. All that seemed to do was make my PL1 and PL2 sensors disappear from HWiNFO64 (I'm assuming this is it's attempt at a bypass?). Other than that I get a Max of around 73W and it throttles to 45W in Cinebench R20 as you can see below.





unclewebb said:


> I prefer the Windows High Performance power plan, not Balanced. Your Speed Shift EPP setting of 64 will reduce the CPU speed when lightly loaded. You are basically creating your own Balanced power plan by doing this.
> 
> The core and cache offset voltages do not have to be set equally. Leave the cache at -125 mV. Many 8750H owners get their best results with the core set at -200 mV. Bump only the core in steps of -25 mV and watch for improved results in Cinebench R20 or improved temperatures.



I did try a lower Core undervolt in the past, all the way to about -250mV (again referring to other similar posts regarding this CPU) but obviously had stability issues so I kept bumping it up by 25mV until I lost some patience and decided to keep it at 125mV / 125mV for the time being hoping there was another way to decrease temps without losing too much stability. I'm all for trying Core voltage again I just feel I didn't get very lucky on this chip.

I'll give 9.2.9 a shot, any new features I should look out for?

Also thanks for your time, OH GREAT ONE!


----------



## VHFG22 (May 26, 2021)

I know a lot of days and weeks have passed, but i have a GE73 Raider 8RF, same processor and in the unlocked BIOS you can disable PL1 and PL2, but I won't recommend. I did it once and CPU kept at 99ºC, I think the logic for SpeedStep/EPP breaks in the way.
Although you can raise the limits, say PL1 to 50W and leave PL2 at 90W(stock, I never managed to get even close to that). The question is: Do you have the cooling for that?
The thermal solution in your laptop isn't capable of handling 15min of CPU at 50W, even disabling PROCHOT and letting the CPU hit the hard bar at 100ºC, it will throttle decreasing frequency. And this is with normal workloads, if you use something with AVX you gonna have (at stock settings) 95ºC with 3.8/3.9GHz at max, some games nowadays use AVX as well.

What I do is use the "Overclocking menu" in the BIOS to undervolt CPU Cache, iGPU and SA(CPUCore resets to 0 with shutdowns and restarts) to the values I know are always stable and use ThrottleStop in windows to go even beyond that and don't touch on the PL1 or PL2. I can have it 5min at 50/55W, but for real work or games itis going to throttle harder than leaving it limited to 45W.

If you want to reset the BIOS to real defaults and clear all the settings you have to:
1 - Turn off your laptop.
2 - Press and hold the power button for at least 15 seconds, it will appear the MSI branding 2 times and then it will power off itself and stay off.
3 - Now you need to have AC cable plugged in and press the power button, it will power cycle 2-3 times to test RAM and other things and then it boots.
You need enable SecureBoot and Boot settings like that for windows to boot properly, write them down or memorize so you don't have problems in the future.


----------



## Teynzu (Apr 24, 2022)

Is there some guide where it is explained how to install the modded bios for the ge63? Couldn't find anything on google and I have no experience with modded bioses.


----------

